# Oak Hill Fishing Pier



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Fished Friday 8-3-07 6:00pm-8:45pm Caught Two Keeper Trout 15.5"&16", 12in Grouper,<Relaesed although would have made a nice sandwich,and 5 Croakers. Bait used Cut Ladyfish and Walmart Shrimp. Water was high. Would have stayed but there were no lights. Fished the Very end of the Pier.Only one other person out there they were Crabbing in the Middle they caught half dozen or so.

Tried to cast net Livies using 5ft cast net they were just out of range.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Where is the Oak Hill fishing pier can yoiu give directions to it.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Oak Hill Directions*

South on US1 left toward River after passing Oak Hill Flea Market. River or Lagoon road i believe.

Passed Goodriches Seafood 1/2 mi on left.

There is no light on the Pier so if your planning fishing at night bring a Lantern.

The Pier is free of charge and goes 500ft into the Lagoon. 

If you are looking for a taste of "Old Florida", go no further. 
Goodrich's is a Seafood Store/(Fish Camp)that's forte is group/family parties at night. 

If you have 15 people who love seafood and a good time, the place is yours for the night. Bring coolers of what you want to drink, some money for the jukebox and plenty of appetite! It is somewhere around $20 per adult, which includes ALL YOU CAN EAT oysters, boiled shrimp, fried fish, New England and Manhattan Chowders, hush puppies and the best cheese grits you've ever tasted. 386-345-3401

Everything is fresh caught or harvested and the oysters come out by the tub full. You shuck em and all the fixins are provided. We have been there several times over the years with family and friends and we are planning on going again soon. This is not a fancy dining experience, but one that you will always remember.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

*Oak hill directions*

Hey Jigmaster, thanks for the directions and the information on some good eats.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Sand Dollar said:


> Hey Jigmaster, thanks for the directions and the information on some good eats.


While you're in the area, go a little farther north and you can fish the Riverbreeze Park pier as well


----------

